# In search of a standard poodle



## Nycmommallama (Jul 9, 2021)

Hello! We have been looking for breeders in our area in Nyc but haven’t had much luck hearing back. I’m sure it’s been busy with people wanting pets during this time! We did find a breeder update called Alexander Poodles. I’ve seen good things about this breeder on the page but I wanted to know if anyone else has had experience with the breeder? We spoke with her and she answered are questions. We do have a few more and will get in contact again but still would like to know if anyone has gotten dogs from here. What was their experience? Did you receive paperwork for their health and also sign a contract? Thank you in advance!


----------



## TK9NY (Jan 6, 2017)

Alexander Poodles, as in Joan Alexander in Hillsdale?

I have a deposit down for one of her puppies, due to come home the 23rd of this month. She was highly recommended by Dublin's breeder, since Dublin's breeder didn't have any pups available for me (either color or timing i was looking for). They're friends ,and Joan actually owns Dublin's daddy, so i was pretty comfortable contacting her. 

She's been great to talk to so far. Our first conversation was close to an hour long. She's been very clear about her program, her guarantees, and so on. Also very curious about me and made sure i was the right fit for a poodle. I told her i had one of her friend's pups and was a groomer, so she was pretty happy about that lol. 

Yes, she has a contract. I haven't seen it but she said it covers the health guarantees, spay/neuter, and so on. If it's anything like Dublin's contract then it'll be thorough but not crazy. Adults are health tested, puppies have a two year guarantee, and puppies come with first set of shots. She sends them home with a bag of food and a toy. She doesn't appear to show/title but does do agility, and does a LOT of therapy dog work. She even donates puppies to become guide dogs, which i think is awesome. 

Are there better breeders around? Sure, i guess, depending on what you think is most important. Some people would see that she doesn't title her dogs and label her a BYB. I'm happy with her, like i was with Dublin's breeder. She does health testing and she is involved with TDI and she is clearly involved in making sure she produces dogs with excellent health and temperament. Good enough for me.


----------



## Nycmommallama (Jul 9, 2021)

TK9NY said:


> Alexander Poodles, as in Joan Alexander in Hillsdale?
> 
> I have a deposit down for one of her puppies, due to come home the 23rd of this month. She was highly recommended by Dublin's breeder, since Dublin's breeder didn't have any pups available for me (either color or timing i was looking for). They're friends ,and Joan actually owns Dublin's daddy, so i was pretty comfortable contacting her.
> 
> ...


Fantastic! I’m so happy you’re picking your new puppy soon! We sent our deposit to her to hold one of the pups. I’ve never owned a dog before but my husband did when he was much younger. We did like speaking to her and she answered all our questions, I guess I had more after but I wanted to know more of others experiences but this is great to hear! I’ve seen more people on the forum speak of her and dogs so we are super excited. Thank you so much and congrats on your new pup!


----------

